# How many people have you slept with? [v2.0]



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

So I kinda messed up the first poll, twice lol, but as someone pointed out on the previous one, the poll should be more refined to lower numbers - I should have thought about that really being on this particular forum.

Let's try this again.. :teeth


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

One.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

:lol no comment


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yay there's a 0 this time


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Still a million.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

1


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Two - both girlfriends of mine. It'd honestly be higher but before my first I had this grand idea that I was going to wait until marriage (I'm not religious but I liked the idea of finding my one true love and only sleeping with that one person)... but I began to realize that no women were waiting for marriage in my age range, and if they were, they were looking for a super Christian partner. So yeah, I turned down sex with probably about three different girls before my first.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I slept with two girls , one was a redhair the other was blonde


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Hmm, majority said zero like me!


----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)

In my mind?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

hammerfast said:


> I slept with two girls , one was a redhair the other was blonde


Now you just need a brunette!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I lost count.











...Or never started the count

Either works.


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

Zero. :blank


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Let me check my excel sheet. God help me to find where I hid it in my computer. Haven't had a need to update it in years.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> Still a million.


Are you serious? How did you keep track?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Roughly zero


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

None.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Fourrrrr.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

5, maybe 2 more if you count stuff just short of sex. Not bad for at times crippling SA.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

4 one them...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have lost count.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Are you serious? How did you keep track?


Lol I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero of course. Nobody in their right mind would actually _want_ to have sex with me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

One~


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Less than or equal to zero.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Still zero. Nada. Goose egg.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

6.5


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea. Most of them there wasn't much sleeping going on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

All of them.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just one. My imaginary boyfriend. :cuddle I need to find him a date on that dating site for ghosts.  Then, we could have a threesome.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lonelyguy said:


> Zero of course. Nobody in their right mind would actually _want_ to have sex with me.


 I was gonna say you might be surprised but then I noticed the "Nobody in their right mind" clause. I was gonna fall back on my own experience and say that I managed to get laid even being as undesirable as I am but I must confess that most of them were probably a little off their rocker.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have no idea. Most of them there wasn't much sleeping going on.


Ha! Tis true.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

God who are the stud muffins that have put 10+ :um


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

h00dz said:


> God who are the stud muffins that have put 10+ :um


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Classy broads don't kiss and tell.


----------



## Medli (Aug 31, 2011)

One.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

h00dz said:


> God who are the stud muffins that have put 10+ :um


Hmmhmmmm..


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

10+?

We have some players on here. o.o


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Raeden said:


> 10+?
> 
> We have some players on here. o.o


According to your profile you're one of them! :teeth


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

h00dz said:


> According to your profile you're one of them! :teeth


I prefer waifus to sexual encounters.

And I have lots of waifus.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to sleep with about 10 cuddly toys.


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

h00dz said:


> God who are the stud muffins that have put 10+ :um


First you have to understand there is a difference between having a sexual relationship and having a sexual encounter. I answered 50+ in v1.0 of this poll. I have sexual OCD. It is very easy to have anonymous sexual encounters. That's all I will say on the subject.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

two. soon to be three:kiss


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

kimsungbabak said:


> two. soon to be three:kiss


Ooo, lucky guy!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

5


----------



## Giyena (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks like 0 is winning =))


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

-10
I need to sleep with 10 people just to catch up with you zeroes.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm assuming a vibrator doesn't count as a person?


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

Witan said:


> Ooo, lucky guy!


both of them were escorts:no:blank


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

They say 3 is a magic number c:


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I am a cat, and I often snuggle people to sleep.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Zero.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

72


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Zero.
Ask me again in a year.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Still zero.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Depends if oral sex counts.. Anyway, what business is it of yours? Nosy bugger lol!


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

A big fat 0.


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Does 3d porn count? If not then 0:|


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Never :c


----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

NONE.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Depends if oral sex counts.. Anyway, what business is it of yours? Nosy bugger lol!


I count it at 0.5


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

None, I also do believe though no sex until marriage, if i were to sleep with someone I would want know to them inside out, they would have to be "the one" I don't believe in getting to know someone for a few days let alone a few months then sleep with them, I think if you date someone that's your time to really get to know the person and not have sex with them during that time...!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

For real?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

three


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

2.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Jero


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

A big FAT ZERO. :cry


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Uno.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

paying for sex: seven partners. That was seven/eight years ago


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

This thread is making me very depressed. (Zero)


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Do threesomes count as two? :b 10+


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

3 =/


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Just one.


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

Four... how'd that even happen?


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

Zero. Saving it for Jennifer Lawrence :um


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Witan said:


> Now you just need a brunette!


I like extreme sports


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> actually, scarlett, it's face to butt.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

approximately seventy billion


----------



## Cory R (Jun 4, 2009)

0.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Infinity women.


----------



## LO6 (Nov 13, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Let me check my excel sheet. God help me to find where I hid it in my computer. Haven't had a need to update it in years.


Dude, this is awesome. I have one too... It's color coded and it has many, many cells with different types of info. I love it. :clap


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

at least 1000. sometimes a whole women footbal team(soccer for some) at the same time.
but after is all done there is this wierd phenomenon. they are all struck by amnesia.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

VickieKitties said:


> Do threesomes count as two? :b 10+


:eek


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

VickieKitties said:


> Do threesomes count as two? :b 10+


They should count exponentially. With 2 guys is 2^2 = 4 With 3 guys :eek is 2^3 = 8


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

72.5


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

3


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Torkani said:


> This thread is making me very depressed. (Zero)


Depressed and annoying.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Add me to the overwhelming number of "zero"s.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> 3, and three of 2 of them I wish never happened, and the remaining one left me scarred for life.
> 
> Sex is overrated.


Sounds like you've had it rough but it is absolutely not overrated. Once you gain some experience and are doing it with the right person its all its hyped up to be.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

monotonous said:


> yay there's a 0 this time


lol


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Seven.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have no idea. Most of them there wasn't much sleeping going on.


Good point. I slept with 2 different girls, but didn't have sex with them. How should I count those? :con


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

21.


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

14


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

over 9000, Do i win teh thread?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> over 9000


Over 20,000 for me


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> over 9000


How do you find the time to lift weights between all the sex?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> How do you find the time to lift weights between all the sex?


I let them ride me while I'm on the bench press!


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

nothing else said:


> Over 20,000 for me


u on that wilt chamberlain time brah?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> I let them ride me while I'm on the bench press!


A true superset.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> A true superset.


:lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I would like to change my answer to 8 because no one has selected 8 yet.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

h00dz said:


> God who are the stud muffins that have put 10+ :um


Girls


----------



## TrippyKaz (Jul 10, 2013)

ericj said:


> Girls


AAAAAAA xD :lol:lol:lol

Personally, I've slept with 3. 2 were girls and one said she didn't appreciate me ****ing her to a Juicy J song, the other said my nose was a distraction. :/
The 3rd one was a male club DJ xD


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Okay, I'll correct that:
Girls

... and gay men.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

10 isn't very much.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> 10 isn't very much.


10 is more than most people have in their entire life, so I think that's why it was put at the end of the poll options.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Really? This is a poll? Hmmm.

Not that it matter but I had sex with 4 different people and they were all serious relationships that I was involved in.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> 10 isn't very much.


I agree. I've known plenty people who don't have social anxiety who are into the 50's and 100's or more, men and women both.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 10 isn't very much.


Question: How many people do you need to sleep with to get the full range of sexual experiences?

10, 20.. 50???

Are there really that many different penis sizes and shapes to sample from?










srs replies only pls...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> 10 is more than most people have in their entire life, so I think that's why it was put at the end of the poll options.


Yeah, those studies say that but it seems like most people in cities have way more. Maybe because those studies include people who came of age before the 1960s.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Question: How many people do you need to sleep with to get the full range of sexual experiences?
> 
> 10, 20.. 50???
> 
> ...


You find different things you like depending on the partner. If I had stayed with my first boyfriend I'd probably have never found out how much I like kissing and various other things. Not that he was bad at sex but everyone has their own style.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Question: How many people do you need to sleep with to get the full range of sexual experiences?
> 
> 10, 20.. 50???
> 
> Are there really that many different penis sizes and shapes to sample from?





komorikun said:


> You find different things you like depending on the partner. If I had stayed with my first boyfriend I'd probably have never found out how much I like kissing and various other things. Not that he was bad at sex but everyone has their own style.


That's great, but* numerically speaking* how many guys did you go through before you experienced all the possibilities of sex?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> That's great, but* numerically speaking* how many guys did you go through before you experienced all the possibilities of sex?


It's not about numbers. A lot of it is just luck/chance. And I don't think I have experienced all the possibilities. Not exactly sure what you mean by that.


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah 10 is not a lot guys. I've slept with 14 girls and I'm only 19 and that includes 2 long term relationships. And I'm no stud either lol I'm only 5'10 and skinny fat-ish and not super extroverted either. 

These days, it's common for people to have the ability to sleep with 100's of people by their 30 ish.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 10 isn't very much.





komorikun said:


> Yeah, those studies say that but it seems like most people in cities have way more. Maybe because those studies include people who came of age before the 1960s.


Recent CDC data shows that men between the ages of 25 and 44 reported having slept with a median of six women, while women in the same age bracket said they had slept with a median of four men

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nsfg/key_statistics/n.htm#numberlifetime


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

msax21 said:


> These days, it's common for people to have the ability to sleep with 100's of people by their 30 ish.


I doubt it's common for people to sleep with HUNDREDS of partners. They would have to go around to bars/clubs and bring a different person home every weekend for several years. Seems like it would be pretty rare for someone to exceed 100.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

-2.7


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I think more than 10 is very common. Most people do both one night stands and date at the same time. So if they're not in a relationship, they're looking but when they go out they don't mind the occasional one night stand, FWB or something casual.

I think over 50 or 100 is pushing it though. You'd have to be extremely active to pull that off. There are a lot of times where people go home with just making out with a few people.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

374


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Not enough just put it that way lol

Quality over quanity right?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

tbyrfan said:


> I doubt it's common for people to sleep with HUNDREDS of partners. They would have to go around to bars/clubs and bring a different person home every weekend for several years. Seems like it would be pretty rare for someone to exceed 100.


Yeah, the most 'active' person I ever knew (female, of course), only made it to ~80 (she didn't know the exact number) in 12 years before she got married, which is pretty ludicrous. Apparently drug users also tend to have distinctly more partners, because she reported that many were when she and her partners were so high that neither were certain whether they did or not later on.

My father (one of the most active men I've talked to about this) only slept with about 5-6 girls a year before he got married. At that rate we're talking 2 decades of constantly getting new partners every month or two to get to 100 sometime in their early 30s.

The likelihood of catching STDs with rates like that is mind-bogglingly-high.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Still zero.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

ravens said:


> Still zero.


Man that really sucks to hear..

I feel like 18 is my target age to lose it by. Who knows what could happen though.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

msax21 said:


> yeah 10 is not a lot guys. I've slept with 14 girls and I'm only 19 and that includes 2 long term relationships. And I'm no stud either lol I'm only 5'10 and skinny fat-ish and not super extroverted either.
> 
> These days, it's common for people to have the ability to sleep with 100's of people by their 30 ish.


Wow, you're so cool. Look at you going on a forum for people with social anxiety and bragging about how many people you've banged.


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

Arkiasis said:


> Wow, you're so cool. Look at you going on a forum for people with social anxiety and bragging about how many people you've banged.


lol im not bragging. i was just offering input on what they were talking about.

how is it bragging when i clearly said "im no stud" and that im "skinny fat and only 5'10".. i honestly dont see how that was bragging but okay.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

.

Quoted by mistake


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

msax21 said:


> yeah 10 is not a lot guys. I've slept with 14 girls and I'm only 19 and that includes 2 long term relationships. And I'm no stud either lol I'm only 5'10 and skinny fat-ish and not super extroverted either.
> 
> These days, it's common for people to have the ability to sleep with 100's of people by their 30 ish.


Quoted the right person !



msax21 said:


> lol im not bragging. i was just offering input on what they were talking about.
> 
> how is it bragging when i clearly said "im no stud" and that im "skinny fat and only 5'10".. i honestly dont see how that was bragging but okay.


I can tell you why, sleeping with 14 girls at 19 is far and beyond the average, so far far from it. So its not surprising that younger members consider you to be talking out of your arse. In fact at my age I question if you are also talking yourself up too. Specially as you talk yourself down so much. PS. Prostitutes don't count 

I guess it depends on what you think sleeping with a woman is lol, if you have put your member in 14 girls at your age, then all i can do is commend you sir and watch out for the STDs  and please use a condom xD


----------

